# Help Please



## rudra (Feb 2, 2008)

Hi,

My equipment
Samsung Series 5 50" plasma
Pioneer 2016AVS receiver
Pioneer DV-410V DVD player
BFD
SVS PB-12NSD

I recently purchased a PB-12NSD sub about 2 months ago. I have calibrated it and EQed the sub with REW & BFD. All my equipment is connected to a Belkin PureAV PF60 power unit. I had the same setup with a Jamo sub. The equipment starts in a sequence,BFD->AMP->SUB. When I put the amp in to standby after 15 secs I hear a noise from the amp for about 2 secs. I did not have this issue before and checked all the cables to make sure something wasn't loose. What baffles me is that the noise does not come when the amp is put into standby mode. It take about 10-15 secs and I can see that the monitor lights on the BFD light up. I haven't tried connecting the sub directly to the amp. I will go home tonight and see if that makes a difference. 

Thanks in advance.

Cheers
VJ


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Are you sure that the Belkin can handle the draw of the amp and sub together? When you say AMP are you using a receiver or a dedicated amp? The PB12 has its own built in amp doesn't it?


----------



## rudra (Feb 2, 2008)

Tony, 

I apologize for the ambiquity. I have a receiver and its power consumption is about 400 watts. I live in Australia where we have 240V.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Ok, so your saying the the PB12 hums when it is turned off or the BFD is turned off? how do you have it connected to the receivers output, through the BFD? I wonder if the BFD is getting rid of some residual noise and if so it should not be doing so. I would try bypassing it to see if the noise goes away.


----------



## rudra (Feb 2, 2008)

The sub does not hum. I sounds like a "power" click if that makes sense. The connection is XLR-RCA from the receiver to the BFD. XLR-RCA from the BFD to the sub. When I get home I will try to bypass the BFD and see if the noise goes away. This happens when the reciever is put in to standby. At this stage the BFD & the Sub still have the power.


----------



## rudra (Feb 2, 2008)

Tony

I bypassed the BFD and the noise goes away. The noise come after 1min 1sec exactly and it come everytime I put the receiver into standby. Do you reckon that the BFD is faulty.


----------

